# Audi tt Clicking noise



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay. Coincidence or not. I was driving the car, found a little tunnel and decided to drive a little hard. It is in Minnesota and it is cold. I was in second gear and stepped on it, it broke all 4 loose and as soon as it grabbed traction it slammed. I drove for a few blocks and when I turned to get onto the highway it started clicking and shaking. When I drive the car straight the clicking gets faster along with the speed of the car. Around 20mph the shaking starts. When I'm driving and turn either way the clicking does not get worse. When I depress the clutch, the clicking does not go away. I thought CV, but wouldn't it get worse when the load is directed toward that specific cv? wether it is inner or outer joint? 
Any help or ideas would be great.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Cv axle or wheel bearing. Most likely cv. Check the boots for grease on the outsides or around that area.


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

Wouldn't the CV have more clicking when more load is on it, such as a turn? it is just a constant click under accel, coasting, normal cruise. faster with greater speeds


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

It all depends. Mine clicked with accel and coast. How many miles on the axles? Oem? Take a look at them first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

They have not been changed to my knowledge, so about 93k. Ill just buy both new fronts and wheel bearings too if it comes to that. Just don't have a way to get on a hoist to look, or a garage.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

If you hear the clicking doesn't that mean your CV's are done and there is dirt grime all inside the bearing and housing? Can this be fixed? or do you need a new axle on that side? 

I have some clicking right now too. only on Accel. soon as I apply brake's it stops. Anyone know if any of our axles are interchangeable with other MKIV's? More specifically front passenger?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Just just because it clicks, doesn't mean you need a new CV. Mine was doing that and it was because my boot was ripped and there was no grease. It happened when I was doing about 60km/hr and up. and would get louder the faster I went. The sound went away at low speeds though.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*let's not be silly*

Yes clicking from your CV means replace it....it DOES NOT mean 'cheap out' and ignore it! They do not fix themselves. Even regreasing and the sound temporarily going away doen NOT mean it's not imminently going to fail...the cages and the bearings are a matched set....when one goes....then the rest will follow.

Pop a CV and you're walking.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I would replace it if it was clicking regardless. The most recent time when mine started clicking, I unbolted it from the trans it literally fell apart by the bearings. You can check the joint after it's taking off move it around and see if it swivels freely and without any nose or resistance (to rebuild the boot) but if all the grease is gone and shiit got inside the joint I would just replace the whole thing honestly. Better safe than sorry. Just don't cheap out and buy autozone axle other wise you'll be replacing them in a month again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

It may not click louder upon turning if it is an inner rather than outer CV joint that is shot. Do yourself the favor at least and check all the boots before wasting your money on parts you don't need. You might even see something else that needs to be replaced at the same time anyway. Besides, you can check the wheel bearings at the same time once you got a wheel in the air. Hell, you can even rotate the tires at the same time- two birds with one stone!  If you do need a CV shaft, pick one up from rockauto.com and be sure to use a 5% off discount code. The EMPI ones on there are anywhere from 50-80 bucks with no core charge, and they're brand new with the good boots on them with solid axles. Some of the crappy ones use hollow axles :/ I wonder, is there any likelihood that it could even be the main driveshaft or even a rear CV shaft?


----------

